
A brighter future for kidney disease - vo2maxer
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)30061-1/fulltext
======
greenyoda
Requires free registration to read. Here's a copy of the entire text:
[https://pastebin.com/8K0RXyxF](https://pastebin.com/8K0RXyxF)

